# Hcg levels



## Mel

Hi Peter,

Firstly welcome back from our favourite place, we are envious, you wouldnt like guests for a year also would you?? 

I dont know if Tony has told you but we are now pregnant after our FET last month, our official test day was Monday 2nd (we did actually test the weds before and got a strong positive).

I would just like to know if this figure is exceptionaly high as we are only day 18, the clinic seem to think it may be a multiple birth, could you tell me if this is correct - we wont get this confirmed until the 19th when we have a scan.

The HCG (done yesterday) is: 6476 (we have another blood test on Monday)


Thankyou in advance

Mel and Tony


----------



## Mel

Thanks Deborah, 

we have joked about that one, we still have mondays blood test to do and the scan the folloeing week, so we shall see.

Mel

x x


----------



## Pilchardcat

Ohhhhhhhhhhh Mel

Wow, thats sounding rather brilliant !! 

Hope you are keeping well & calm !

Love Amanda x x x


----------



## SueL

Flippin Heck you guys, multiples here we come!  Good luck for Monday's bloods, been thinking of you today.

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## peter

Mel said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Firstly welcome back from our favourite place, we are envious, you wouldnt like guests for a year also would you??
> 
> I think that we will have permanent visitors all year!!
> 
> I dont know if Tony has told you but we are now pregnant after our FET last month, our official test day was Monday 2nd (we did actually test the weds before and got a strong positive).
> 
> I would just like to know if this figure is exceptionaly high as we are only day 18, the clinic seem to think it may be a multiple birth, could you tell me if this is correct - we wont get this confirmed until the 19th when we have a scan.
> 
> The HCG (done yesterday) is: 6476 (we have another blood test on Monday)
> 
> This is high but the clinic will follow it up I am sure.
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> Peter
> 
> Thankyou in advance
> 
> Mel and Tony


----------



## Gwyn

Mel & Tony,

Well, if you gonna do it, you might as well go the whole hog.

Congratulatons to you both. I hope you are well. I bet those smiles on you faces havent changed. Am thinking of you lots.


Loadsa Love
Gwyn


----------



## jamapot

Flippin eck,

That was mild Suel (can't repeat what i said )

Four Mels     
Three Mels   
Two Mels  

But more than one Tony - God help us  

So happy for you both xx
loadsa love 
Jax n Mark
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sam

Looking good Mel and tony!!!!!

My Hcg on about day 16 was about 700 - which the clinic thought was pretty good!!!

Reckon it has to be 2 in there for you, although I know Janie had a high level - not sure if it was that high though - and it turned out to be just one. Either way, with levels like that, looks like it or them are here to stay. Has to be a good sign!!!!!

I am so pleased for you both!!!!

Samxxx


----------



## sophie

Bl**dy hell Mel and Tony

How exciting!!! Don't know how you are coping with the suspense.... I can't wait to find out if you are having twins!

Sophie
xx


----------



## Mel

I am keeping an open mind girls about this result 

We will see the real result on the 19th.


Mel

x x


----------



## Jo

I reckon your well deserved twinnies are on their way  

Love to you both,sorry 3/4/5?? LOL

Jo
x x x x


----------



## Mel

Just thought i would update you all to what my second lot of levels are they came back today and they are 31,000

The clinic say that is good so roll on next Thursday so i can see whats going on in there 


Mel

x x


----------



## fiona_lk

OMG Mel - that is a phemonenal level. You've got me so excited about thursday now - roll on quickly I say.

Lots and lots of love


Fiona xxx


----------



## Mags

Mel & Tony


My HCG levels were 312 on day 14, and we are having twinnies.

Love Mags


----------



## Mel

Mags,

Now i am scared - im probably having sextuplets now 


 what are we going to do - lol


Mel

x x


----------



## Hellen

Mel and Tony

Fantastic news on your HCG levels. 19th June seems to be taking an age to come round, you two must be going crazy. 

Take care

Hellen


----------



## jamapot

My God Mel and Tony

You two really are going for a record high aren't you !!!!

Can't you ask Barts to scan you on 17th so I can wait outside for your result   . I'll take the laptop up so Tony can post straight away  

It'll make me a little less worried   about my appt if my mind's fixed on you two 

I could crush a grape i'm so excited for you both

Loadsa love 
speak soon
Jax n Mark
xxxxxx


----------



## SueL

OMG!!!!!!! How many Reid's? 

love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## charl

Mel & Tony

Don`t no much about HCG Levels etc, but from reading the posts yours are gigantically high,       roll on next thursday, how many weeks will you be then?.

Am so pleased for you both. 

And thanks ever so much for this site, don`t no how i would of got through the past 3 weeks without the support and advice from all you wonderful people on here.

love Charlotte xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gwyn

Mel & Tony,

I too know nothing about these levels, but it seems that you are in for a good surprise next Thursday.

Love to you both.
Gwyn
xx


----------



## Jayne

Hi Mel & Tony 

Wow! Wouldn't twinnies be amazing for you. 

I've just scanned through Janieb's posts though, as I remember she had really high levels and she only had one in there in the end. Obviously nestling in really well 

Anyway, here they are so you can see how they compare:

14dpt 631
16dpt 1771
18dpt 3400ish

Love 

J


----------



## Mel

Hi J,

Thanks for that, i know our levels are high but i also know that these can mean other things so i am not holding my breath, even one heart beat would be a suprise at the moment.

I am only 5 weeks 5 days now and apart from some niggles now and then i feel fine - oh and sickness yesterday but that seems to have wren off, cant even blame Tonys dinner this time 

We will wait and see and fingers crossed i get a nice suprise instead of one i am expecting.

Lots love

mel

x x 


Thanks so much for all the messages


----------



## *Kim*

Oi Missus 
You will be getting a nice surprise. There wont be any nasty surprises.  I just hope you can cope with 4 babies 

Love Kim


----------

